# How many pieces of pizza do you typically eat in one sitting?



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I know piece sizes can vary. I'm thinking about triangular pieces as opposed to small squares. Regular thickness of crust as opposed to thin crust or deep dish.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I usually eat five slices of a large pizza right away then in a few hours eat the other three.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Too much fat & carbs but I'll eat a slice of veggie pizza in a pinch.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Around 3 for me


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

All pieces. All of them

I never buy a large size - I buy either small one or medium size depending on how big it is in restaurants. Also I have nobody to share my pizza with so I will always eat it whole - few pieces for a dinner and the rest for a supper.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Depends on the size. I'll usually stop after 3 or 4 though.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I'm that weirdo that can't eat pizza.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Tawanda said:


> I'm that weirdo that can't eat pizza.


:sad:


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

I have eaten entire large pizzas in one sitting, but I put the calories to good use.


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

Depends on the size. Normally about 3 in one sitting and then I will eat the rest later/the next morning.


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

Usually 2 but I almost always have salad or something else with it. I can eat 3 if I'm really hungry.


----------



## Eagle9615 (Nov 16, 2013)

Around 2 or 3.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

I eat a whole large pizza in one sitting.


----------



## ani74 (Dec 8, 2013)

its usually a pizza sandwich. two slices of pizza, the bread, and some coleslaw as the filling


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

I can eat a whole medium but I'm really full after and I've usually had like nothing before  maybe 3 or 4 without pushing myself


----------



## digitalroses (Dec 7, 2013)

Only one slice.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Stelliferous said:


> :sad:


Aww, it's not that bad. I really just can't eat regular pizza without getting severe migraines. I can eat incredibly fancy gourmet pizza from time to time.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

around 3 for me.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll normally stop at four in one sitting at most if I've got a medium to myself.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Usually 4-5 and then finish the rest later. Usually 4 so I eat half now and half later.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

uhmm

ALL OF IT


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

2-4 pieces for me, depending on how hungry I am.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

1 if the slices are huge. 2 if the slices are medium-sized (which is usually the case). 3 if the slices are tiny.


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

I've done a whole pie before but lately, my stomach's been shrinking on me. I can barely make it through five slices of an extra large nowadays. Five is still a lot but not it's not enough pizza goodness for my taste buds.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Spanks said:


> I've done a whole pie before but lately, my stomach's been shrinking on me. I can barely make it through five slices of an extra large nowadays. Five is still a lot but not it's not enough pizza goodness for my taste buds.


I like your style.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

3-4 slices; less if I'm drinking a carbonated beverage.


----------



## Whoo689 (Dec 10, 2013)

If it's like most pizzas, I can usually eat all 8. 

Of course, if it's like the ones from Aldi or those huge-ass ones from Walmart... maybe half, at best


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

All. From medium. Large ones are shared with my companions. Small is usually too small. I like pan pizzas.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Always two. I'm a relatively small female, so three is too much, and one is not enough.

How can you all eat so much pizza?!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Always two. I'm a relatively small female, so three is too much, and one is not enough.
> 
> How can you all eat so much pizza?!


I... I don't know... D:


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness! How can people eat so much pizza?!?! I love pizza but once I'm full...I'm done!


----------



## SpartanKendoka (Aug 7, 2013)

I usually can put away 4 slices of a large sized regular crust pizza. Mind you, I also am a very antsy person who can't sit still for extended periods of time.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol I just looked at the suggested threads from this thread. I didn't realize there were so many threads about pizza. xD


----------



## RaeMarieH (Feb 19, 2013)

2 and or 3


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Usually 1 or 2, and on rare occasions, 3. I'm mildly lactose intolerant but I still eat it.


----------



## kismetie (Oct 17, 2013)

typically two slices, sometimes three if I'm really hungry.


i don't think i've ever gone over four in one sitting and if i'm eating four slices i've already accepted the stomach ache i know i will have.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I ate 3-4 as a kid, but now I can't eat 2 without feeling bloated and dehydrated >_<


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to eat two to three slices of a regular crust 18" pizza and make a meal of it but I don't eat many salty foods anymore.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

My pizza consumption will probably go up depending on how drunk I am.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

4 or 5-ish usually

in the right circumstances, really good pizza/really hungry me, I can easily knock off a whole pie.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Last night, a little more than 8 because the pizza was great and it was time to celebrate. But usually around 4-7. Depends how hungry I am and how many people and boxes there are.


----------



## autumntorrent (Mar 6, 2014)

When I have more than 3 I start to feel uncomfortably full


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

If I'm hungry I usually eat 3-4 slices. When I was 6 I ate 6 slices then I had a stomachache and but ironically I still enjoyed pizza after. Different than time I ate 9 grilled cheese sandwiches then threw up and furthermore despised them forever.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Anybody else really want pizza now? I haven't had pizza in ages. 

Like @PowerShell said, if I'm drunk I can probably eat a whole large pizza to myself, haha. But under normal circumstances I will have anywhere from 2-4 pieces depending on how big they are and whether or not the restaurant skimped on the toppings. The little local Greek place I get my take out pizza from is *very* generous with toppings, so three pieces will fill me right up for hours. Panago is kind of lousy though and I could eat like six pieces if I were hungry.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Just 3.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

One, and very rarely - its a once in a while treat, and not a regular item in my diet because its got shitty nutrition macros; too much carb (refined at that) and not much protein. NY styles fucking delicious though and theres a place 3 blocks from me that makes perfect ny style pizza, for 1.30 a slice. x_x


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Promethea said:


> One, and very rarely - its a once in a while treat, and not a regular item in my diet because its got shitty nutrition macros; too much carb (refined at that) and not much protein. NY styles *fucking delicious* though and theres a place 3 blocks from me that makes perfect ny style pizza, for 1.30 a slice. x_x


You have "fucking delicious" pizza nearby and don't stuff your face with it everyday? What the fuck is wrong with you??

I come from this place called England where pizza isn't really done by the slice - you eat the whole thing, or you eat nothing. I eat multiple pizzas per week - seriously, I'm addicted.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Falling Leaves said:


> You have "fucking delicious" pizza nearby and don't stuff your face with it everyday? What the fuck is wrong with you??
> 
> I come from this place called England where pizza isn't really done by the slice - you eat the whole thing, or you eat nothing. I eat multiple pizzas per week - seriously, I'm addicted.


Now that I have my Nexium (thank the gods) I can probably eat more of anything I want (worst case of gastroesophageal reflux I've ever known without that miracle drug), but I also hate the way carbs cause bloat and I'm a somewhat neurotic fitness person.

I guess it also makes the pizza more special, when its on a pedestal this way. rofl.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Too many.

Pizza is one of these things l eat out of habit and because other people do, l wouldn't even eat it until l was about 10 and l probably should have listened to my natural aversion to it. l just thought it was gross and ''weird''.

Now l'll get on an extreme binge and eat 4-5 pieces easily,but feel like shit for hours afterward.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone who doesn't eat the whole pizza is weak and natural selection is coming for them.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Now that I have my Nexium (thank the gods) I can probably eat more of anything I want (worst case of gastroesophageal reflux I've ever known without that miracle drug), but I also hate the way carbs cause bloat and I'm a somewhat neurotic fitness person.
> 
> I guess it also makes the pizza more special, when its on a pedestal this way. rofl.


I concur - pizza is good, but never as mind-blowingly amazing it is when I haven't had it in ages (and by ages, I mean a fortnight). 

I'm fortunate because I get fat really easily, but I also don't eat very much. Though sucks delicious food gives you heartburn - can you not buy meds over the counter? In the UK, you can get zantac (ranatidine) at your local supermarket - although, we do have the NHS ^^

@_Lady O.W. Bro_ I once ate a Domino's extra-large pizza in the space of 15 minutes. Never feel disgusting and ashamed for your love of pizza. Never.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Emtropy said:


> Anyone who doesn't eat the whole pizza is weak and natural selection is coming for them.


You don't know how true that is, in the case of me without the nexium. 

Before I got my esophagus stretched (the scars caused narrowing) I'd had a few small pieces of pizza before leaving to go to a friends house one evening. Well, I could barely breathe, and I got really lightheaded and dizzy. I pulled into the parking lot of the hospital to just sit and wait to see what was going on. It didn't get any worse than that, so I left. Well, later I had this weird sensation like something was just hungup in my chest, so I went to the bathroom to induce vomiting. A bite of pizza flew out of my throat. After that, I felt normal again. 

And the moral of the story is sure, pizza can at least make you feel like you're dying, if you have really awful upper GI problems. : P



Falling Leaves said:


> I concur - pizza is good, but never as mind-blowingly amazing it is when I haven't had it in ages (and by ages, I mean a fortnight).
> 
> I'm fortunate because I get fat really easily, but I also don't eat very much. Though sucks delicious food gives you heartburn - can you not buy heartburn meds over the counter? In the UK, you can get zantac (ranatidine) at your local supermarket - although, we do have the NHS ^^


Prevacid is the only otc ppi I'm aware of, and it just isn't as good as nexium. Zantac, prilosec, and the like do literally nothing for me. I need the actual ppi. Nexium is soooo soothing, when I finally get it. I tried the Prevacid for quite some time and the problem just kept coming back. Med insurance companies will try to fuck you out of the Nexium though because theres no generic yet (pharma is trying to milk it for all its worth while they can so its quite expensive until the generic can come out). I had to have my doctor vouch for me, tell them I had in fact tried all other alternatives and they -suck-.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

@Promethea I can't think of anything more metal.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Two, maybe three. It depends on how hungry I am I guess. Then again, I rarely eat pizza these days ^^;


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> Anybody else really want pizza now? I haven't had pizza in ages.
> 
> Like @_PowerShell_ said, if I'm drunk I can probably eat a whole large pizza to myself, haha. But under normal circumstances I will have anywhere from 2-4 pieces depending on how big they are and whether or not the restaurant skimped on the toppings. The little local Greek place I get my take out pizza from is *very* generous with toppings, so three pieces will fill me right up for hours. Panago is kind of lousy though and I could eat like six pieces if I were hungry.


I don't eat a lot of pizza myself. I do eat it like say when it's a $1 a slice at Kwik Trip (local convenience store that has a ton of food). Otherwise I don't eat much of it. Funny thing is last time I ate it drunk, I was in Winnipeg, I thought I had ran out of Canadian money (but forgot about the $17 worth of loonies and toonies in my pocket). The couple slices I had ate (and purchased with my remaining Canadian money was so good, I wanted another one. I just remember going up for more and being like, "You guy take American." Thankfully they did and I chowed down lol


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

I don't know what's worse, eating 8+ pieces in a single sitting or not liking pizza. I can eat about 4 slices.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

2 or 3... I have to force myself to stop after 3; I'll want to keep going, but then my acid reflux has something to say about it ... *sigh*. Pizza is my weakness. I often struggle with an abnormally low appetite in general, but pizza seems to be like the magic cure for that or something.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

Normally 2-3 if it's a medium or large sized pizza.


----------



## inkers (Mar 9, 2014)

I once saw a disney cartoon strip or something where donald duck was crunching on pizza in the Arctic. The next day I went to the supermarket bought a frozen pizza with the intention eating it like the duck did, before realizing that they weren't precooked. 

That ruined pizzas for me; now I can only eat three pieces or so before becoming overwhelmed by memories of the tragic incident.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

bollocks said:


> I don't know what's worse, eating 8+ pieces in a single sitting or not liking pizza. I can eat about 4 slices.


Well the person eating 8+ slices leaves less pizza for you than the person not liking it and not eating any (or very little).


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I usually eat 3 slices. But I always accept the challenge with my body to see how many I can really fit into. I'm so gluttonous.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Usually 2, maybe have another if I feel like it


----------



## Hyperfocal (Oct 6, 2015)

Two.

(building post count for PM, ha..)


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I can eat three slices of pizza. It depends on the size. I can eat up to 5 to 6 pieces or the whole pizza.


----------



## Alexis89 (Apr 19, 2014)

If its smaller, just 2. If its bigger, just 1. Pizza (as amazing as it is) isn't the best for you, so I limit it.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

2-3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

2-3 pieces


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

Um, 8 I think.

My ex still lives on my couch. I'll toss her 2 slices, and I always get a large, so 7 or 8.


----------



## Evolvenda (Aug 10, 2015)

Am I the only one who eats the entire pizza by himself? A large pizza that is! And when I am bulking up, I usually eat 2 to 3 entire pizzas for a meal.


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

If hungry will eat a whole medium pizza for supper. Voted 4 as that is average when sharing a large pizza when not super hungry.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

Rydark said:


> Am I the only one who eats the entire pizza by himself? A large pizza that is! And when I am bulking up, I usually eat 2 to 3 entire pizzas for a meal.


When its' just me, I'll totally eat it all.


----------



## Evolvenda (Aug 10, 2015)

NomadLeviathan said:


> When its' just me, I'll totally eat it all.


Hi Fi bro! I love pizza!!


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

Rydark said:


> Hi Fi bro! I love pizza!!


Aye! 

Greatest motivation to lift, besides ravishingly good looks and beastly sex appeal, is to bulk on pizza.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I normally eat a 12'' or 14'' pizza by myself (depends how hungry I am), so it depends how it is cut.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

I usually eat alone, so I always have "the pizza".

Keep in mind that I usually laugh out loud in the stores when I read 'Family Size - serves 4 people'.
Chickadees and Pomeranians, maybe, but not hungry adults.

I just wish my metabolism would kick in like it used to burn it all off in three hours. . .


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

I voted more than 8 because I wasn't paying attention and thought it was how many slices I CAN eat and not how many I WOULD eat, which is 5. 

I don't think I can go back and change my vote, so if someone who usually eat more than 8 could vote 5, we can fix the poll. And if someone decides to do this, please comment that you did so. It's that or we could just ignore my one fuck up. 

Back on topic:
If we're talking the large pizzas they sell on pizza restaurants, I usually eat 5 slices, but I can eat the whole pizza if I'm really hungry.

When it comes to frozen pizzas I usually eat all of it.


----------



## jakeskye (Oct 12, 2015)

2 or 3...yeah yeah, I can't compete on this front. My stomach isn't the best unfortunately. If I could I'd eat the whole thing.


----------



## Genra (Aug 20, 2015)

People who can eat a whole pizza in one sitting scare me


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I can easily eat a whole pizza in one sitting. I'm always hungry but that is because I usually don't eat enough. But I'm talking about a vegetarian thin crust pizza as that's the only kind I would eat. I like to have 3 or 4 slices on a plate with some salad. So like one pizza between two people and salad.

I don't actually eat cheese anymore either since very recently. But bread is still pretty filling.


----------



## BASSinYoFace (Oct 22, 2015)

Depends how hungry I am. I have been able to eat a whole pizza to myself. But on average around 4.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Well I just ate 8 out of 8. It was thin crust though. Yep.


----------

